# ok so i wanna cool knife..



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 31, 2008)

and really thats what it needs to be. cool. im not going to be saving any lives with it. i really like the look of the blades with a square type end to it? i saw some atwoods that look really cool but im not really into hunting down rare knifes.. any suggestions?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2008)

Spyderco knives always looked cool to me.... and they're practical too.


----------



## husky20 (Aug 31, 2008)

I second that on spyderco very good quality for there price also like kershaw.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Aug 31, 2008)

do they make any with said square looking tip of the blade?


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 31, 2008)

ClarkWGrizwald said:


> do they make any with said square looking tip of the blade?


 
these?

http://www.grahamknives.com/
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194895
 
or the budget version
http://www.crkt.com/razel.html


----------



## carrot (Aug 31, 2008)

Buck Bravo, mayhaps?
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BU850BK


----------



## Oddjob (Aug 31, 2008)

How about this one:
http://www.newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=45384


----------



## adamlau (Sep 1, 2008)

You want a cool knife? Consider the Fehrman Last Chance with its hybrid clip point/tanto tip.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 1, 2008)

yes yes yes! these are all cool looking! i found a not a mini benchmark tonto for $66 at onestopknifeshop. is that a good deal? its a: 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BENCHMADE MODEL 553 MEL PARDUE GRIPTILIAN TANTO*[/FONT]
its kind of more than i was wanting to spend, but seems like a good deal. i also forgot to add that it must fold.


----------



## cutlerylover (Sep 1, 2008)

ClarkWGrizwald said:


> yes yes yes! these are all cool looking! i found a not a mini benchmark tonto for $66 at onestopknifeshop. is that a good deal? its a:
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*BENCHMADE MODEL 553 MEL PARDUE GRIPTILIAN TANTO*[/FONT]
> its kind of more than i was wanting to spend, but seems like a good deal. i also forgot to add that it must fold.


 
I show the 553 in a recent vid I made, I have been using this for a few days now, enjoyign it very much, all the griptilians are nice, I prefer clip point or drop point over tanto, but if you like this look its also functional...

skip right over to 5:00...to catch a glimpse of this model, Ill have a review on it in the future...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4FEH1zQoTA


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 1, 2008)

id also suggest getting a non-tanto point, itll be a lot more useful and easier to maintain in the long run. but if you like the looks, go for it!


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 2, 2008)

are columbia river knives any good?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2008)

ClarkWGrizwald said:


> are columbia river knives any good?


 
They used to be a lot better. But even nowadays, they are a decent brand.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 2, 2008)

i thought this one looks pretty cool:










what does assisted opening mean? its basically like a switchblade? why do some sites say only a police officer or military can buy the 'automatic' knives?


----------



## adamlau (Sep 2, 2008)

Assisted openers are spring loaded for fast action upon deployment. I don't like them as they provide additional points of failure. A well maintained knife properly broken in and practiced with will open just as fast. You want a cool folder? Take a look at the Emerson CQC-15.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2008)

ClarkWGrizwald said:


> what does assisted opening mean? its basically like a switchblade? why do some sites say only a police officer or military can buy the 'automatic' knives?


 
An assisted opener is a mechanism contained within a folding knife that "assists" in opening the blade faster, once you push on the thumbstud or push down on a flipper. (If the knife has a flipper).

The opening speed is the same as a well-made switchblade knife. However, a switchblade uses a button on the handle. While many knife laws are vague. The ones banning switchblade knives tend to be specific. They tend to mention the button on the handle. Since A/O knives don't have buttons, they are often exempt as being defined a switchblade.

Honestly, switchblade laws are retarded. Even a conventional folding knife can be opened as quickly as a switchblade, with the right technique. So, knife makers and companies found a way around the retarded little laws made by [email protected]$$ politicians pretending that they were actually doing something to reduce crime.

LEOs and Military personel are exempt from the retarded switchblade laws.

Most likely, when the current crop of useless politicians find out about A/O knives, they'll write more laws. But until then, A/O knives are legal to own. But they might not be legal to carry, in some places. Check your local laws before carrying.


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 2, 2008)

/\ i completely agree. i was trying to wrap my brain around it looking on knife websites. so i cant buy a 3" blade that opens automatically but i can buy this huge, rambo knife designed to cut flesh????


----------



## ClarkWGrizwald (Sep 2, 2008)

ok, so i think im about to pull the trigger on this knife:





what do you guys think?


----------



## carrot (Sep 2, 2008)

Aside from tanto+serrations being one of the more questionable options on a knife the Cyclone/Mini-Cyclone is a good knife and well liked. I usually steer clear of tantos and serrations but of course that is my personal opinion.


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah id get either tanto or serrations, but not both. kershaws serrations are not that great, if you really need a serrated knife get a spyderco. so maybe go for a plain tanto, and a spyderco ladybug or something small as your task specific serrated backup


----------



## Illum (Sep 2, 2008)

no vote for a benchmade opportunist?


----------



## adamlau (Sep 3, 2008)

Cool looking to the uninitiated, but not nearly as cool as the CQC-15  .


----------



## husky20 (Sep 3, 2008)

you should checkout the Kershaw Tanto Blur you can get them online through walmart for 54 dollars i have one and i really love this knife.I have had it a couple years now excellent knife.I had a CQC-15 and gave it the squeeze test with my right hand and with my left i grabbed the top of the blade and it it started to get alot of up and down movement in the blade and the liner lock became unengaged several times i dont no if its because my fingers are to big or what but i didnt like that so i sold it.if anybody else out there has one try that squeeze test out. squeeze it as hard as you can and with your other hand grab the top of the blade and check the up and down i dont think i had a defected one i think they all might have this flaw.I think the liner lock sticks out just a little to far.I contacted emerson about this and they told me to send it in but i didnt want to go through all that and just sold it. there was nothing wrong with it but the design.imo


----------



## Cuso (Sep 12, 2008)

Clark, don't hot-link images from other websites, its not allowed...


----------



## Greyhound (Oct 24, 2008)

Clark Grizwald.... is this knife for cutting the turkey at christmas.....? sorry, that chrismas vaction movie is the best!


"I wouldn't be more suprise if I woke up and my head was stapled to the carpet."

For cool factor I do like the H&K line by benchmade. The have an agressive look to them. :naughty:


----------



## PonchoTA (Oct 24, 2008)

My everyday carries:

similar to:






Also:





Personally, I like the SOG the best!


----------



## HoopleHead (Oct 24, 2008)

the new "Spyderco Khukuri by Ed Schempp" is pretty "cool"
http://blog.knifecenter.com/spyderco-khukuri-by-ed-schempp/


----------



## adamlau (Oct 25, 2008)

SnG Tanto would be the coolest for you me thinks.


----------



## iholla (Nov 13, 2008)

ClarkWGrizwald said:


> i thought this one looks pretty cool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

what model is this!! I like it?


----------



## carrot (Nov 13, 2008)

iholla said:


> what model is this!! I like it?


http://crkt.com/onfire.html


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 13, 2008)

The awesome *Kershaw Tyrade* is as cool as it gets.


----------



## Styerman (Nov 14, 2008)

Kershaw build quality is superior to CRKT . Of the knives you have mentioned , the Benchmade mini grip tanto is probably the best . As others have said Tantos are a PITA in real life , sharpening is troubling to the inexperienced . To each their own .

Chris


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 14, 2008)

Styerman said:


> Kershaw build quality is superior to CRKT . Of the knives you have mentioned , the Benchmade mini grip tanto is probably the best . As others have said Tantos are a PITA in real life , sharpening is troubling to the inexperienced . To each their own .
> 
> Chris


The Mini-Grip is a very good knife for the money, but cool? It's boring as heck.. LOL



On the other hand... The Kershaw Tyrade:


- Flame pattern composite blade technology with 145CM spine and CPM-D2 cutting edge :twothumbs

- Ken Onion's Speed Safe system with flipper opening :twothumbs

- Zirconium Carbo-Nitride coated Titanium handle with Carbon Fiber inlays on front and back :twothumbs

Now that's a truckload of coolness right there!


----------



## carrot (Nov 14, 2008)

How about Kershaw ET or Offset?

Here's the Offset.
http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1597G10


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 14, 2008)

carrot said:


> How about Kershaw ET or Offset?
> 
> Here's the Offset.
> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1597G10


The Spec Bump is awesome too:

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=KS1596


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Nov 14, 2008)

Al Mar Payara. Great knife. Aggressive grinds, perfect lockup, typical Al Mar bulletproof construction. Featured in MerCop's IET: Inverted Edge Tactics, DVD.

http://www.almarknives.com/payara-p-79.html

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## jimhoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine. SOG Trident Tanto TiNi. $50 like new on Ebay.


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 16, 2008)

I bought a Kershaw Cyclone and it single handily stirred up my old enthusiasm for knives. I have a Dalton Jackal switchblade ($300) and I like the Cyclone better. There is just something about Ken Onion designs. By the way you can get a Cyclone for $30 online, best deal I have ever seen for a quality knife.


----------

